# woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

hey wollte mir die shimano baitrunner us 45 oder 6500 holen! die angeben der 4500 sind 0,35mm 210m
6500 0,30mm 450m

da ich aber eine geflochtene wiplash in 0,21mm drauf machen wollte würd ich gerne ungefähr wissen wieviel drauf passt! weil mono und geflecht in der gleichen größen angabe haben ja unterschieder so weit ich weis ?

kann mir jemand helfen und versteht was ich meine ?

gruß sven


----------



## weserwaller (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

Die Frage wäre: wievel Schnur Du benötigst, da es sinnfrei wäre sich 400m von dem Geflecht aufzuspulen wenn man auf max. 50m entfernung fischt. 

Dazu machst Du 200 von dem Geflecht auf die Ersatzspule den Rest füllst Du mit Mono auf.

Die Spule legst Du dann in einen Wassereimer und spultst alles wieder um auf die andere Spule, dann hast Du eine perfekt bespulte Rolle.


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

Schau mal hier rein, evtl. hat das ja schon jemand gepostet. Einfach das Thema mit Hilfe der >>Thema durchsuchen Funktion<< durchstöbern ....


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

ahh okaj  also ich fische bis um die 70-80m weit draufen auf stör hauptsächlich!wo ich weis das die mal viel schnur nehmen können!darum wusste ich auch nicht welche der beiden rollen ich nehmen sollte!weil was will ich wirklich mir 400m geflecht is ja viel zu teuer  ! und warum im wasser eimer?bleibt die geflochtene in der spule dann nicht nass?und hättes du einen knoten für mich? kenne nur ne rapalaknoten


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> hey wollte mir die shimano baitrunner us 45 oder 6500 holen! die angeben der 4500 sind 0,35mm 210m
> 6500 0,30mm 450m
> 
> da ich aber eine geflochtene wiplash in 0,21mm drauf machen wollte würd ich gerne ungefähr wissen wieviel drauf passt! weil mono und geflecht in der gleichen größen angabe haben ja unterschieder so weit ich weis ?
> ...



die whiplash hat locker das 2 - 2,5fache des angegebenen durchmessers.
was willst du denn anstellen mit der schnur?

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

Knotendatenbank ! ! !


----------



## weserwaller (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

Der Wassereimer damit die Spule nicht beschädigt die Schnur duch einen Lappen laufen lassen der strafft das ganze auch noch ein wenig.

Schlagschnurknoten geht ganz gut dafür.


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

@ antonio  ich möchte damit auf störe angeln! also große! die jungs da haben gesagt am besten is eine 0,21 wiplash. und ich habe mal eine 0,28 drauf gehabt an einer leihrute  wo ich um die 20m weniger raus gekommen bin wie bei der anderen rute mit 0,24mm da ich weit auf ein plato raus muss  hat es mit der 0,24 selten geklappt!und mit der 0,21 geht es locker! jetz hab ich aber gelsen das die 0,32 power pro in wirklichkeit dünner ist wie die 0,21 wiplash   also sollte ich dann nich doch lieber die powerpro nehmen?hat ja auch mehr tragkraft  und wenn ich dann genauso weit raus kommen würde wär es doch eig besser


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

ups ich muss mich verbesser die 0,32 powerpro hat nur 24 kg und die 0,21 wiplash 26,4kg   wobei der preis unterschied recht groß ist!


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

überleg doch mal welche tragkraft du wirklich brauchst und vor allem welche kraft du mit rute und/oder bremse aufbringen kannst.
die von dir genannten kannst du zum ankern von booten verwenden.

antonio


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> ups ich muss mich verbesser die 0,32 powerpro hat nur 24 kg und die 0,21 wiplash 26,4kg   wobei der preis unterschied recht groß ist!



häng mal 24 kg an deine angel und heb hoch|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

also der größte stör ist ein 2,25 m ! im durchschnitt sind die störe 1.40m-1,80m die haben mal einen 1,60m stör gewogen der hatte 43kg so weit ich das noch weis. und die störe haben ja auch gut zug drauf


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



antonio schrieb:


> häng mal 24 kg an deine angel und heb hoch|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> antonio


 

ja ehm stimmt  haha hmm jetz bin ich  total verwirrt ;+


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

24 und 26,4 Kg ... Also von den Abschleppseilen würde ich mich entfernen an Deiner Stelle, dat is eindeutig zu fett .....


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> also der größte stör ist ein 2,25 m ! im durchschnitt sind die störe 1.40m-1,80m die haben mal einen 1,60m stör gewogen der hatte 43kg so weit ich das noch weis. und die störe haben ja auch gut zug drauf



ja und.
überleg doch mal.
wenn deine rute als beispiel bei 10 kg knack macht was willst du dann mit ner 24 kg schnur.

antonio


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja ehm stimmt  haha hmm jetz bin ich  total verwirrt ;+



ne 10 kg schnur ist vollkommen ausreichend, wenn du ängstlich bist dann von mir aus auch 15kg.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

also meint ihr eine powerpro in 0,19mm 13kg   würde locker reichen? weil die 1000m kosten 90euro wo die wiplash teurer ist , hab nicht soviel geld


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

achja rechnet man die tragkraft nicht mal 3 im wasser?


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> also meint ihr eine powerpro in 0,19mm 13kg   würde locker reichen? weil die 1000m kosten 90euro wo die wiplash teurer ist , hab nicht soviel geld



13 kg reichen.
und nimm wenns geht nicht die whiplash.
die ist prädestiniert für perücken auf stationärrollen.
die pp bestell am besten in den staaten.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

hahah  ja die erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht  obwohl ich das bei der powerpro auch schon hatte! an meiner spinrute! also ich fasse zusammen: dann die us baitrunner 4500 mit powerpro in 0,19mm wieviel meter soll ich denn da drauf machen? so 250-300m und dann mit 0,30 mono unterfüttern?


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

250-300m  pp 20-30lbs reichen. den rest was noch platz ist kannst du unterfüttern.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

und eine letzde frage habe ich noch! ich wollte mir die chub snooper holen in 3lbs   was heißen eig diese 3lbs?

und danke für eure hilfe jetz bin ich wieder was schlauer und kommt billiger weg    echt klasse jungs   danke


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

das ist die testkurve mit 3 lbs(pound).
das bedeutet wenn du die angel waagerecht hältst und vorn 3 pound gewicht dran hängst hast du nen winkel von 90 grad zwischen handteil und spitzenteil.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

und wie kann ich das wg ermitteln?


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

lbs x 454 : 16

antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

also 85 wg hab ich das richtig gerechnet


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



Besorger schrieb:


> also 85 wg hab ich das richtig gerechnet



ja so ungefähr, eine rute ist nicht wie die andere.
das ist genauso bei den "normalen" wg-angaben,die sind auch nicht immer wortwörtlich zu nehmen.


antonio


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*

ah okaj ja vielen dank jetz hab ich alles verstanden was ich wissen wollte


----------



## Jose (1. September 2010)

*AW: woher weis ich wieviel schnur auf die rolle geht??*



weserwaller schrieb:


> ... da es _*sinnfrei *_wäre sich 400m von dem Geflecht aufzuspulen...



der meinung mag man sein, andere sind da ganz anderer meinung, ich z.b.

logik ist folgende:
z.b. 100m geflochtene minus diverse abrisse macht bald einen kläglichen 'unsinnigen' rest - weil für die tonne.

volle spule geflochtene minus diverse abrisse macht mit öfterer mono-unterfütterung und schnurumkehr viele viele abrisse bis zum besagten 'kläglichen rest für die tonne'.

halte ich für alles andere als sinnfrei |rolleyes


----------

